# Anyone have a list of soon to be banned RC's, ph's, herbs, etc?



## chemiuser (Oct 24, 2017)

Noticed the DEA was going after alot of DHEA related prohormones. Some new states pushing for Kratom ban like IL. Etizolam and other benzo like drugs are being banned in some states with more on the way.


----------

